# $500-800 AV Receiver Advice



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas/Hannukah/Quanza or just have a nice day!

I am looking for an AV Receiver in the $500-800 price range. It is a broad price range because I am not convinced that there are models in the 700-800 that really provide much better features than a 500-700, but I am willing to be convinced otherwise. That's why I am here! I am willing to spend up to that amount.

My requirements:
1. HDMI 1.3
2. 1080i/p upscaling
3. 7.1 support
4. Audio delay option/syncing (I am currently running to a Samsung DLP which takes some time to process video and can sometimes see a noticeable delay between audio and video with my current receiver). I'll be upgrading my TV in a year or two, and hope to have this new receiver last me at least that long. 

Current Equipment:
1. AV Receiver to be repalced:Onkyo SR-602 http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR602&p=i&class=Receiver
2. TV: Samsung DLP HLS5087WX/XAA [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HL-S5087W-50-Inch-1080p-HDTV/dp/B000F2R5HO[/ame]
3. Speakers: All NHT. Center SC-2. Left/Right SB-3. Surround/Back SB-2. Sub SW-2 II

I have an xbox 360, Wii, dvd player, HD DVR/Cable box, airport express and occasionally a PC or laptop feeding into my system. I will be adding a blueray player in the near future. 

I have read reviews from Denon, Onkyo and Yamaha and come away convinced that whatever AVR I just read about is the best on the market for me. 

Thanks so much for your insight and time!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I read that the Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck :yes: ...you can look for the 805, I read is the best.

You can also go to BB or any other store and look for some open box deals ...I got a good deal my Yamaha RXV-2700 that way.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is another for you to ponder.........http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-Elite-VSX-01TXH-7-1-Receiver-VSX01TXH-New_W0QQitemZ350144728688QQcmdZViewItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item350144728688&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have the Onkyo 805 and highly recommend it. Even though the 806 is now available the 805 is a much better receiver and has a ton of features for the money and because its last years model you can find it for less than $700 Look here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I read that the Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck :yes: ...you can look for the 805, I read is the best.
> 
> You can also go to BB or any other store and look for some open box deals ...I got a good deal my Yamaha RXV-2700 that way.


I read great things about the RXV-2700. In particular, I understand it excels with music/audio. This is intriguing for me because I am a music nut and will definitely use this system as both home theater and for just listening to music.

How do you like yours? Would you say this is better or worse compared to the SR-805?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I personally have the Onkyo 805 and highly recommend it. Even though the 806 is now available the 805 is a much better receiver and has a ton of features for the money and because its last years model you can find it for less than $700 Look here.


What makes the previous 805 > 806? Feel free to just link me to a thread already on the subject if you are aware of one and would rather not explain it. 

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

GatorRaucous said:


> How do you like yours? Would you say this is better or worse compared to the SR-805?


I like mine a lot ...after using a Sony STR DE997 (100WPC) this Yamaha 140WPC was a big improvement.

I was powering all my speakers with it, but a couple of months ago I got a Samson Servo 600 to power the fronts (mainly because I connected them in parallel for a 4ohm load that I think it was to much demand on the Yamaha) ...but I didn't have any problem.

As far as the comparison, I can't tell you because I never heard the 805, but with the reviews I read I'm sure that both are great AVR's ...:yes:


----------

